# Help my guinea pig has scabs



## Masiey1 (Apr 17, 2010)

Good morning can any one help?
went out to check on the guine pigs this morning and noticed one on the pigs has red scab like spots all over his back some of the scabs are bleeding does anyone have any idea what it could be
thanks Rebecca 
ppics below click for better view


----------



## Myth (Apr 5, 2009)

um...could it be mites ?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Mites or possibly ringworm.

Either way your piggy will need veterinary treatment for accurate diagnosis.


----------

